# My boa and me (kinda)



## buffcoat (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry about the bad pics but Monty and I are not very camera friendly!






















Again neither one of us are very photogenic! Thanks for lookin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glennh (Nov 10, 2012)

Grteat looking boa


----------



## saximus (Nov 10, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous animals. If there's one exotic I'd own it's one of these guys. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chanzey (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like a pretty energetic snake


----------

